# Southern Motorhome Show Newbury Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys & Gals,

We don't seem to have many of you booked for the Southern Show Rally  would there be anymore thinking of going if so please remember booking closes 14th April. Please post on here if you are going for definate thanks.

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We're booked in for it, on here & at warners. Arriving friday


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Mike look forward to meeting you. Better watch me step we have a moderator comming :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

We'll be there, hopefully Thursday evening if possible. Don't worry about moderators, we'll park them up with the CC if they look likely to cause trouble.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,
I intend going but will not book with Warners until after the 20th March to ease the strain on my credit card after just having a new back axle fitted to Motorhome.
Ian


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
We're booked and will be there sometime Thursday afternoon.

R/M


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Solentviews

Hi Ian gosh that sounds expensive hope all is ok with motorhome now see you at Newbury in one piece I hope :lol: 


Richard & Mary

Great mates another pair of helping hands :wink: 

2 lots of Rally Co-ords and a Moderator can't be bad all we need now is the Boss man :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We should be there Thurs or Friday..........by the way you can only book on line or with a form from 1 of the mags........not by phone and not multiple bookings???


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger,

How odd what about thoes that havent got internet. Did tell you you would have to do indiviual bookings on line though :wink: How many you bringing then Badger

Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I've entered the Show/rally details into the 'Upcoming events' reminder, that should keep it on the front page for a while once approved by the mods!

Regards Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave you not comming then


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Should be a minimum of 4 units.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Badger can you stick yourself in the rally section please thanks and pm me with details of the others.


Jacquie


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*NEWBURY*

We are coming too. Arrive Friday am.
Who has booked entertainment for the Saturday? We have, lets face it if Leo Sayer can make number 1 in the charts so can the Barron Knights


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DJP Dennis look forward to seeing you both again and as to Barron Knights I think I'll pass on them thanks :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

We'll be there but for 1 day vist only, it's only 20mins down the road!


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

We are planning a day trip there...If the weather is nice


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Oldskool and Overdrive please do pop along to MHF's rally area and say hello kettle's always on  


Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Jacquie

All Done, "you have Mail" (PM)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Badger I havent received you PM ?


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*newbury*

yes i'll be there friday, save me a p l a c e


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will do Mick just dont arrive in the dark :lol: else you might trample a few of us tiddlers


Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lady J 894, Thats me all booked up. Arriving Friday sometime after work.
Look forward to meeting you all.
Not sure if wife will be joining me or not but its a definate maybe!
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Solentviews Ian see you there and I hope the wife decides to come
I am sure she would enjoy it, there is no presure to join in with anything just say hi when you arrive and bye when you go if shes not the sociable type :lol: 
Jacquie


ANY MORE COMMING TO NEWBURY ? PLEASE


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Got our tickets today; looking forward to the weekend, even though it means missing my Malt Whisky dinner on the Friday! I note we are next to the entertainments marquee - a bit near to the M4, may be noisy?

As a frequent user of the A34, I can recommend a diversion for those of you approaching from the north on the A34; it will be quicker and easier to go off at the junction before the chieveley (M4) one, because now they've got the underpass, you have to go off, round the roundabout under the M4, back up the A34 on the other side, and onto the slip road, and then turn right at the top to get on the access road to the showground. If you go off at the junction after going up the hill after East Ilsley (about 4 miles short of the M4) - should be signposted for Beedon / Worlds End (but probably not for Chieveley :wink: ) - this will take you directly on to the old A34 past Marquis Berkshire on your right, and when you come to a T junction turn left and over the A34 and you're there. You can do the same route coming out 'cos you can't access the A34 northbound without doing the same loop. I used to use this rat-run before the underpass under the M4 was opened to avoid queues at the roundabout, and (sad old git) can remember the old road before the new A34 was built!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Well you know where we are camping but im still in the dark as we dont get our tickets till about a week before the show any chance of you e.mailing me a copy of the site plan please. By the sound of it we won't have far to stagger back from the entertainment :lol: Look forward to meeting you and sorry about your Malt Whiskey dinner can't you bring it with you :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hey

I received my ticket today...my windscreen pass says 
MCC (motorcaravanners)

Efficient eh!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O gaud Badger can you get it changed has somebody made a boo boo in the booking? Can you ring Warners and get it changed to Motorhomefacts please. . Cause they give us enought spaces for the ones booked for us and if you and your friends have MCC on the tickets we will not be allocated enough space.

Thanks Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

We've got our tickets, booked as club area, purple tickets and the ticket says MHF in the club section (mind they've got the vehicle reg mixed up with the day of arrival but they're bound to get something wrong eh?). The MHF area is marked as the end section to the left of the entertainment tent, looks quite a good spot for staggering home - and near to the doggie walk area too. Wonder if the RVs will be sent into the RV field again? We'll bring the plan at weekend if you haven't got yours yet.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ken can you scan me a copy and bring it with you please at the weekend ta

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

I'll scan it and mail it to you, check your mail in ten minutes.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

In response to request, plan of Newbury attached!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Jacquie

I think its only me with mixed up tickets, have phoned and arranged to return them for alteration

DONT PANIC!!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Badger  Panic is my middle name :lol: I dont need my sheep being parked in some one elses pen :wink: 


Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Baa

:wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ha Ha Mike I see we have a comedian in our midst :roll: will put you down as the main attraction for our entertainment :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Mike...Looks like you need to bring your Lighty up bow tie, top hat and walking cane


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

Hello there folks,

Yes, we are now going on the 12th,13th and 14th of May and have booked the evening entertainment for the Saturday evening. However, we have already been alocated our pitch. We are in the "Club Field" purple ticket is that ok? Will we still be able to join the other club members or will we have to go where we are put? As yet I have not put myself down on any list as going, so do I need to?

"Take care out there "


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Welshman,

Did you put Motorhomefacts when booking and have your tickets got Motorhomefacts on them ? If so then could you please add yourself to the rally list for Southern Show on the front page click on the blue section then click on i want to attend this rally

any problems pm me

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

LAST DAY FOR BOOKING FOR NEWBURY SHOW IS 14th APRIL

WE COULD DO WITH A FEW MORE PLEASE.



Jacquie


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Jackie


I sent you a PM earlier today but as it isnt in the outbox or the sent folder I assume you didnt get it. Just sent you another one. Apologies if you get two


Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth,

I have replied to your pm now


Jacquie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Welshman,

LadyJ told me you were given motorcaravan club tickets i did speak to Warners about it for you and they said your tickets would be changed.Have you still got wrong tickets then ?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Booking done & arriving on thursday.
Just waiting for my tickets. How long do they take to come?

Motorhomer motorhomer 1


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

NOW you can panic...........still havn't reveived corrected tickets.

I have emailed them and am hoping for a speedy response


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Motorhomer see you there.




O crikey Badger may be best if you ring them I think they are in a right muddle to be honest, are your friends ticket all ok





Jacquie


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
We booked with Warners in March before we realised that this forum had section, have just spoken with them today and they are changing the booking so that we will be on MHF section. Although we booked on 23rd March they have not got to our application yet! Will check our tickets when they finally arrive to make sure we have been allocated correct section. Will be arriving Saturday afternoon (still have to work), this will be our first rally so no doubt we will be looking for guidance. Have booked for Saturday night’s entertainment as well.
Brian & Jackie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jarcadia Brian & Jackie could you add youselves to the rally list please on the front page look forward to meeting you both. I do hope Warners get there act together soon and that you get the right tickets.


Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

If anyone has any queries or problems with warners for this show regarding correct tickets, I have just phoned and was told that they wont do anything yet. Queries regarding Newbury are on a back burner until they have finished dealing with the show that is on next week. 
I was told to ring back in 2 weeks if I havnt received the tickets.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Warners just been on phone to Jackie, they want to charge us £5 administration fee to change our booking. Sorry not prepared to pay them that (when they have not even got round to our original request) so we will visit but stay where we have been put. 
Brian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jarcadia Brian I dont know how they can charge you if you havent even sent your tickets yet, but just come along and park up with us anyway its no problem for us we will squeeze you in  


Jacquie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Have spoken to Kathy at Warners about these tickets,they are being sorted now,they have pulled the original bookings and seem to think that you booked by mistake with MCC on the web site ........jarcadia she says that your tickets must had already been processed but please ring Kathy,speak to her and she will try to resolve it.........guys please get in touch with Kathy if this is not so.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi

If you mean me I dont see how "Motorhomefacts.com" can be mistaken, misspelled or missinturpreted as MCC

Perhaps they should go to specsavers :roll:


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hymmi Thanks for your help, Kathy (Warners) has offered to change tickets, "just send them back with note" no mention of any cost.
Brian


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian

A result great,glad you have sorted it.

Hi Badger,

Try giving Kathy a ring,she runs the show side so you might get a quicker result.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hello All

Thanks for all suggestions but panic over, tickets arrived safe & sound today.


----------

